# Russian Sturmanskie 24-Hour Traveller Watch



## VEV 1138 (Apr 10, 2006)

Just sharing that the Russian watch company Volmax has reissued the classic 24-Hour Traveller watch under the Sturmanskie brand. Please see attached photos.

thanks,
Craig
www.russia2all.com


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice!

I like the classic looks of number four a lot.

Something cool about number one also.

Excellent choices from which to choose.


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

Me likey numbers 1 and 4!

Very cool watches, any info on movements, etc?


----------



## Sabre (Feb 13, 2006)

movement info: http://www.aviatorwatch.ru/en/catalogue/movements/2623

I have two watches with this movement....expecting a third!


----------



## VEV 1138 (Apr 10, 2006)

Glad you like them... we offer a 10% discount to Watchuseek members. Just send me an e-mail if you order...

Thanks...


----------



## pcke2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

VEV 1138 said:


> Glad you like them... we offer a 10% discount to Watchuseek members. Just send me an e-mail if you order...
> 
> Thanks...


Since I am planning to buy a Sturmanskie 24 hr watch from Russia2all, I am wondering if you still offer a 10% discount to WUS members? thanks!


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Very nice watches. Good looking and reasonably priced.
Too bad they don't have a noon at top version.


----------

